# Post a pic of you as a kid on a bike



## tooclosetosee (Aug 2, 2011)

This was my baby. I rode it all the time from when I was 8 to 16.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## insanitylevel9 (Sep 23, 2009)

the fork is on backwards......


----------



## ARCHAIC (Jun 4, 2011)

insanitylevel9 said:


> the fork is on backwards......


Hahahaha! I don't know why but that being the first reply made me laugh my ass off!!


----------



## tooclosetosee (Aug 2, 2011)

insanitylevel9 said:


> the fork is on backwards......


Yea, if I recall right I thought it looked better that way. That's probably the reason why it broke though. Replaced it with a chrome one.


----------



## sayzawn (Jul 15, 2011)

Man, I need to look through all my parents photo albums. I rode a mid 80s GT Pro Series all over the hood...


----------



## tooclosetosee (Aug 2, 2011)

ccs1676 said:


> Man, I need to look through all my parents photo albums. I rode a mid 80s GT Pro Series all over the hood...


Yea, that's how I got this one. I would have been pretty pissed if my parents never took a picture of me riding my bike because I was on it pretty much all the time.

I asked my dad about the bike and wanted to bring it to my house and he was like "oh that thing, I think I cut it up and sold it for scrap". I was pretty upset to find out my favorite childhood thing was scrapped. :madmax:

I believe the bike was a Mongoose Menace III (approx. 1990)


----------



## sayzawn (Jul 15, 2011)

I remember back in the 80s, to my 10yr old mind, Mongoose was a good brand. Now at walmart.


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

you cant see it here, the pic is cut off, but i'm sitting on a sweet ninja turtles huffy. and in the background, is my dad's sweet huffy. Hey, ride it if you got it.


----------



## Joe-it-all (Apr 6, 2004)

Yea 80's.


----------



## CarolinaLL6 (Apr 12, 2010)

1968-ish


----------



## Steamer19 (Nov 4, 2006)

Not sure if my parents would have any pics but my first "sweet" bike was one of those moto-cross like bicycles with plastic fenders and a plastic gas tank. It was awesome, I think???


----------



## DJ Giggity (Sep 9, 2008)

Steamer19 said:


> Not sure if my parents would have any pics but my first "sweet" bike was one of those moto-cross like bicycles with plastic fenders and a plastic gas tank. It was awesome, I think???


They were awesome. I have had a lot of nice bikes but I was as excited about this one as any of them.


----------



## tooclosetosee (Aug 2, 2011)

ccs1676 said:


> I remember back in the 80s, to my 10yr old mind, Mongoose was a good brand. Now at walmart.


Yea, it was in the window of the bike shop and I was in love with it. I don't remember the details, but I remember it being "expensive" at the time. Maybe like $100 or $150 or so, but this again was 1990 dollars. I also remember Dyno being a good brand at the time. Or at least all of the other kids thought it was cool.

When I first saw Mongoose at Wal-Mart I was shocked and was stupified how they could sell such an awesome bike for such a low price. I don't think that anymore....


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

Around 1973


----------



## bmf032 (Sep 8, 2010)

Awesome photos. I wish I had some. Back in 1973 the Big Wheel was my main ride too. Nothing better than a power slide on a Big Wheel or Green Machine!


----------



## Timo (Jan 13, 2004)

Early 70s and cool enough to wear plaid and stripes at the same time. 

(Grand Forks, ND a few blocks from the UND campus)


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

bmf032 said:


> Awesome photos. I wish I had some. Back in 1973 the Big Wheel was my main ride too. Nothing better than a power slide on a Big Wheel or Green Machine!


Yup if you look real close you can see the big hole in the front wheel thump thump thump thump....


----------



## nanook93 (Oct 16, 2008)

*Date on the back of the photo says 1974...*

That's right; rockin' a Huffy Dill Pickle!


----------



## crazy03 (Mar 15, 2011)

> Post a pic of you as a kid on a bike


What, are you some kind of pedophile with a fetish?


----------



## robert w (Dec 14, 2010)

mid 70's...on about a '68 Schwinn Typhoon


----------



## snowjnky (Oct 7, 2005)

LA in the 80s


----------



## onbelaydave (May 10, 2006)

Me ~ 1958/59.


----------



## supergroove (Aug 9, 2011)

Perth, Western Australia circa 1980ish

good times


----------



## crazy03 (Mar 15, 2011)




----------



## rockerc (Nov 22, 2010)

crazy03 said:


>


Now we're talkin', how simply Divine!!!


----------



## rockerc (Nov 22, 2010)

NicoleB28 said:


> you cant see it here, the pic is cut off, but i'm sitting on a sweet ninja turtles huffy. and in the background, is my dad's sweet huffy. Hey, ride it if you got it.


First I thought what a cool cat shirt you had on, then I realised you're holding the cat, then I thought that someone else is holding the cat in front of you 'cos your hands are tiny... what gives Nicole?


----------



## Timmy (Jan 12, 2004)

Lakewood Sport Cycle Park BMX Track. Lakewood, CO circa 1978.


----------



## crazy03 (Mar 15, 2011)

nanook93 said:


> That's right; rockin' a Huffy Dill Pickle!


Hahahaha, I have the same size handle bars on my Harley. :thumbsup:


----------



## bud760 (Sep 25, 2011)

crazy03 said:


>


did the fuzzy frame come stock?? gotta have than on my current set up :thumbsup:


----------



## Douger-1 (Jan 7, 2010)

I dont have any pics of myself but I have a pic of my boy. Does that count?!?! Started riding at 18 months old. He is a little over 2 years old in these pics.


----------



## SuperSlow35th (Jul 22, 2011)

Dunno if this counts as "kid" as I was 18 at the time but its the only one ive got.....


----------



## bill-now (Aug 30, 2003)

Spring of 1961. I'm riding Schwinn bike with a spring loaded fork that I got from my older cousin. That bike weighed a ton!


----------



## savagemann (Jan 14, 2008)

I think I was about 14yo in these pictures.

1980's bmx air! The start of many broken bones.

Even at 14 I made a regular bike look tiny.....haha

I still have that GT btw.


----------



## JerryW (Nov 18, 2008)

Fourth of July, 1970


----------



## 53119 (Nov 7, 2008)

none of me but one of my mini me (look to your left) getting 3rd in the main 2 weeks after he learned to ride!


----------



## Eckstream1 (Jul 27, 2011)

In the early 80's


----------



## Dreamerof1 (Jul 22, 2004)

Okay, I'll play...

Me and my brother circa 1982"










My son inheriting my childhood treasure two nights ago:


----------



## 2low2go (Nov 30, 2011)

i wonder if my folks have any...i'll go through their albums next time i go to see them.


----------



## ajjaaron (Jun 2, 2008)

Timmy said:


> Lakewood Sport Cycle Park BMX Track. Lakewood, CO circa 1978.


That is some sweet air

I totally forgot about that BMX track. The old Thunder Valley motocross track was right there as well before they moved it on the hog back. Now it's covered with houses. Sad


----------



## spclays1 (Sep 15, 2009)

The only pic I can find is Christmas morning, my new stingray and me in tighty whities so it ain't getting posted..


----------



## CarolinaLL6 (Apr 12, 2010)

spclays1 said:


> The only pic I can find is Christmas morning, my new stingray and me in tighty whities so it ain't getting posted..


----------



## spclays1 (Sep 15, 2009)

CarolinaLL6 said:


>


LOL, yep it AIN"T happening...


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

*I can't...............*

Matthew Brady was never around when I rode as a kid.


----------



## Heavy Fluid (Mar 31, 2011)

First bike feeling the Huffy love! Fixie Huffy BMX. Reflectors, nerf bar padding, bowl cut, buck teeth, and my t shirt tucked into my jeans. My bike is black and gold playa. Whatchu know about that? Play the video, then look at the pic. Golden!!


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

My avatar, around '68.


----------



## gfs69 (Aug 16, 2007)

*My Grandma*

Found this a while back. It has to be 30's/40's? Love it though! (Looks like a 29er to me)


----------



## rkj__ (Feb 29, 2004)

Here's me at about 13 years old, with my department store special.


----------



## CharacterZero (May 19, 2004)

Nashville, TN circa 1983


----------



## supergroove (Aug 9, 2011)

Dreamerof1 said:


> Okay, I'll play...
> 
> Me and my brother circa 1982"
> 
> ...


the expression on his face says it all, awesome stuff


----------



## H0WL (Jan 17, 2007)

Best. Thread. Ever! My first was an "English Racer" in fifth grade. Guess we weren't a picture taking family since I have no record of it on film.


----------



## theslowestrider (Jun 9, 2011)

My favourite vehicle was a pedal kart and I only traded it for a bike when I couldn't fit in it...so I was quite "old" when I learned how to ride.


----------



## PBR me! (Feb 23, 2008)

Sometime in the 70's! :thumbsup:


----------



## Dreamerof1 (Jul 22, 2004)

supergroove said:


> the expression on his face says it all, awesome stuff


Definitely a high-point in my life to-date. (his too, I'm sure)


----------



## Naturally Aspirated (Aug 17, 2011)

Lol, just grabbed this from my fb. Pic of when I was younger was taken back in the Philippines sometime in the mid to late 80's


----------



## gsy971 (Jan 14, 2005)

Dreamerof1 said:


> Okay, I'll play...
> 
> Me and my brother circa 1982"
> 
> ...


damn made me wanna cry! sweet! wish i had my roger decosta to give my 5 yr old. there was a point in the early 80's where that bike was EVERYTHING to me. i didn't know it then but sure feel it now being 40


----------



## SuPrBuGmAn (Jun 20, 2009)

I don't think there's a single photo of me as a kid, with pants on...







I still hate wearing them.

1985ish


----------



## Aaron D (Dec 14, 2005)

I'll have to have mom email me some.


----------



## speedmetal (Feb 28, 2007)

Great pictures! Keep them coming!
I specially love the old school BMX stuff, I wish I had some of myself to post...


----------



## Supermoto Fan (Sep 29, 2011)

1977

3/4 plywood on top of an ammo box.


----------



## Rock (Jan 13, 2004)

Mad Skills at the age of 11.


----------



## killn (Feb 18, 2009)

Me at around 2 yrs old, 1988.


----------



## weltyed (Jan 21, 2004)

Rock said:


> Mad Skills at the age of 11.


why did they call those "nut buster" shifters again?


----------



## Rock (Jan 13, 2004)

weltyed said:


> why did they call those "nut buster" shifters again?


I never had a problem. Just lucky, or VERY protective on a subconscious level.


----------



## Yeti Clyde (Dec 12, 2004)

Supermoto Fan said:


> 1977
> 
> 3/4 plywood on top of an ammo box.


That's a great shot....

Late 70's and BMX was exploding....

That's what hooked me....

What bike is that ? from the twin top tube looks like a Cheetah...

Pictures of me on my PK Ripper, summer of 1980...

And my current ride....


----------



## Supermoto Fan (Sep 29, 2011)

Yeti Clyde said:


> That's a great shot....


 Thanks--It's hard for me to imagine my mom out there with her fully manual Minolta trying to snap pics of her helmetless kid.

Late 70's and BMX was exploding....

That's what hooked me....

What bike is that ? from the twin top tube looks like a Cheetah...

If I recall correctly, it was an R & R Centurion. I can't even recall if it was blue or not, but to me, it kinda looks like this:










Pictures of me on my PK Ripper, summer of 1980...

PK Rippers were "big time" in those days--I didn't have the coin for such a nice bike.
And my current ride....


----------



## TNRabbit (Dec 9, 2011)




----------



## liquid spandex (Sep 14, 2011)

vid from 86, i was with the pinkbike


----------



## Dion (Oct 22, 2009)

Me, as an old man - it just never goes away. It's funny to think that 23 years later, the balance, the momentum, the feel... it's all the same. We made a BMX video (VHS, of course) back in 1991 (when I was at the peak of my BMX game) and I can't find it for the life of me. I remember doing 360 flyouts out of a skatepark bowl and sliding planter boxes and handrails - I'd love to find that tape!


----------



## db09jku (Jan 2, 2012)

I think I have a few at the house. PK Ripper, wow, that brings back memories. Good friend had one of those. When I get home, I will post up if I can find them.

Started out on a Mongoose (anybody remember Bluemax? I think they were the department store model made by Mongoose or something??? can't remember), went to a GT Mach 1, GT Pro, several others and variants off my GT's, I rebuilt them multiple times. My last two were a Robinson, my final race bike that I traded like a dumbass and a GHP that I never finished building, which I still have. Needs new cranks (want Redline 3-piece and bottom bracket).


----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

*Awesome Thread!!!!!!!!!!*

LA circa 1975. I was 13 and still had all my hair  That was the first bike I built up from a frame. I remember I found it behind a garage. I spray painted it gold and called it "Gold Rusher" with a number 13. I loved that bike!


----------



## Bolt79 (Dec 11, 2011)

*My old BMX days (1976)*

View attachment 667860


----------



## Rack Man (Nov 18, 2010)

DJ Giggity said:


> They were awesome. I have had a lot of nice bikes but I was as excited about this one as any of them.


What an awesome thread!....And this pic really brings back memories as I had this exact bike....I gotta find a pic of it....


----------



## steve32300 (Oct 3, 2009)

Supermoto Fan said:


> Thanks--It's hard for me to imagine my mom out there with her fully manual Minolta trying to snap pics of her helmetless kid.
> 
> Late 70's and BMX was exploding....
> 
> ...


Man supermoto fan,that bike brings back memorys,that centurion in blue was my first BMX bike.Me and my freinds were mostly dirt jumpers/freestyle trick and I broke that frame dirt jumping,seperated the down tube from the head tube.It was a racing frame and I crunched it DJ'ing,hahahaha.What memories..


----------



## mtaviator (Dec 11, 2011)

Cool thread. Any pics of me would be in my parents old house which is empty in the winter. So if there are any I'm guessing I will forget to look by the time I get there! I think I am getting old.


----------



## Tim-H (Mar 20, 2010)

My dad was just telling me how he found some old pictures of me riding as a kid. I'll have to get them when I visit again.


----------

